# 45 degree lock mitre



## f-lhs87 (Mar 25, 2008)

Need help with setting up to route 3/4 inch stock.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi f-lhs87

Take a look at the link below it will help 


http://www.routerforums.com/project-plans-how/7049-how-videos.html

==========

http://www.routerforums.com/69099-post2.html

===========


f-lhs87 said:


> Need help with setting up to route 3/4 inch stock.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi Bob,

I have a set of these, never used them... yet.  
If I'm looking correctly, what exactly is holding the center piece of your fence? I think you've explained this to me once before but, my tired brain has forgotten.  I know the purpose of it, chip removal.

http://www.routerforums.com/69099-post2.html


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Ken

On that fence I like to use the T & G to hold them in place 

It's a bit harder to make new ones (replacements ones because they must line up right on the button, so I recommend the 10 deg. back cut that works well for most users...if the main fence as a back support then the T & G works best because they are locked in place..

=================...





Hamlin said:


> Hi Bob,
> 
> I have a set of these, never used them... yet.
> If I'm looking correctly, what exactly is holding the center piece of your fence? I think you've explained this to me once before but, my tired brain has forgotten.  I know the purpose of it, chip removal.
> ...


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi Bob,

I think I will add your setup to the new RT fence.... once I get that far. :sold: :sold:


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Ken

Sounds good, when you make the fence and the inserts make about 10 or 15 of the inserts, you can flip them over and have 30 to select from...some can be used for more than one type of bit but some can't... 
But by doing it ths way they will all line up dead on...

A real must you don't want them out of line when you make a pass by the bit...also make one that is off set by 1/16" and 1/32" so you can use it like a jointer on the off feed side, again a must when you use bits that don't have bearing on them and they take a bit on the stock away in the pass...

They can be a bit tricky to make just remove some of the insert block on the back side like below..

========






Hamlin said:


> Hi Bob,
> 
> I think I will add your setup to the new RT fence.... once I get that far. :sold: :sold:


----------

